# Your favorite video game genre



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Simple enough, what is it?

For me, I will always love shooters (FPS or TPS, either) the most. But recently, I've been getting into a few racing games, and a couple fighters. Not so much into RTS, but mostly because I suck at them. Only really played Command & Conquer though. Adventure games are alright, I was big on RPG's back in like 2005 but not so much anymore.

So, what is everyone's favorite game genre?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

RPG's and fighters.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

RPGs and RPG hybrids


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RPG's and Simulations (Racing, Flight).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Shooters and farmville (ok scratch that last one)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

RPG's, action, and fighting (even though I absolutely suck at fighting games)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RPG and point and click (the latter one arent popular are they?)

i miss discworld 2. i know its on the computer but i cant find a vendor for it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

RPG and Fighters(Only 2d fighters)

I enjoy FPS games too.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

racing and fighting....oh and mario


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

platformers, mostly. 2d or 3d.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Micronian said:


> platformers, mostly. 2d or 3d.


I love platformers/sidescrollers too, like metroid and ghouls'n ghost.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

RPG's and FPS's


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, RPGS, Horror/Survival, historical action (Samurai/Dynasty Warriors, God of War) and I have an odd fascination with time management/dash type games.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

RPG FPS survival horror


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

RPG, FPS, and games like Rock Band


----------



## Exploding Walrus Backflip (Sep 17, 2009)

RTS. It's amazing how many people out there have no idea what the RTS genre is. RPG is probably my 2nd favorite


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Exploding Walrus Backflip said:


> RTS. It's amazing how many people out there have no idea what the RTS genre is. RPG is probably my 2nd favorite


I didn't like many RTS games other than starcraft, warcraft and Sacrifice. 
Sacrifice made me swear outloud :lol That game was seriously hard.

Masters of Magic and Age of Wonders were good games too, if they fall in the RTS category...


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Platformers


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

adventure games like uncharted and assassins creed

shooters are kind of a safety-net


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Exploding Walrus Backflip said:


> RTS. It's amazing how many people out there have no idea what the RTS genre is. RPG is probably my 2nd favorite


I used to love playing Age of Empires when I was younger 
But I still like turn based strategies more.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't really play video games very much. When I do, I suppose FPS are what I play most. Aways in single player mode, though, never online - I'm not very good at them and it would just be embarrassing for me and the other online players. 

I quite like racing games too. I don't have the patience for any kind of strategy games or those "sim" type games.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to play FPS games, specifically call of duty 4 professionally. I won a few prizes from doing so, but I quit a long time ago.


----------



## Fishing Fool (Sep 20, 2009)

FPS and Fighters


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

RPG's and RTS's


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

RPG definately favourite, followed closely by RTS, i love the "Total War" series


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Shooters (Half Life), fighters or stategy (AOE)


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

shooters and racing :lol


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

RTS and RPG mostly, some FPS though most bore me. Half-Life and most any game made by Valve or Blizzard is usually pretty good 

Lately i've not been gaming much though, don't like single player games much these days and i still have no broadband connection at home... grr. Been playing some LAN co-op when other people come over though, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Almost all FPS's for me. The only other type I really like are space combat sims.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Open-Ended RPG's like Oblivion, or Fallout 3 << Alltime Fav


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

Depends

most of the time it's: 

1.RPG
2.RTS
3.FPS


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

RTS though the last game I played a lot was an FPS. (Wolfenstein ET).


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

RPGs mostly. I pretty much like all genres aside from RTS and Survivor Horror.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Anything "twitch", especially FPS and RPG. Arcade twitch also rocks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

too bad this thread didn't come with a poll.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

open world first person rpgs followed by open world fps. i also love fps games that have huge online multiplayer modes that support 64 players or more like resistance 2 and enemy territory. online co-op is awesome too. i like how its pretty much mandatory now for big name fps to have some kind of co-op mode.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think my favorites has always been simulations. The more real the better. 

I also like FPS and I played WoW for a while. I never did make it through Final Fantasy X, XI, and XII. They just take so much time to get through. But I have to admit that they are better than some of the FPS games that are done in a few hours. Then you have to play MP to get any more value out of them. I get owned all the time online because again, I can't spend my life on the game like some people can. So I like to play the single person or MP co-op modes.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I play survival-horror games mostly (my collection of games, albeit small, is comprised mainly of horror titles). I like the thrills, the atmosphere (which draws you in), the exploration, and the mystery. I'm not particularly a fan of the newer titles out there. They just seem like action games with a few horror elements sprinkled here and there.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Co-op games. Is that a genre? I also really like adventure and RPG.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I guess it kind of is, yeah. I really like co-op games too... Diablo 3 co-op should be pretty good


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

RPGs hold the most substance for me, then horror(silent hill type), action(god of war type), fighters(pretty much only tekken)...not big on shooters....


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Tough question.

I must say I get the most satisfaction (and frustration) from first person shooters, but the lack of quality FPS that have dedicated servers and large gaming communities is concerning. MW2 is a huge disappointment, definately won't be buying. Console gaming is all the rage now and has sort of ruined it for the PC gamer. 

Offline games, my favourite genre would be RPGs or a combination of FPS and RPG like Fallout 3.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not had time to look at MW2, what is so disappointing about it??


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

RPGs. But I've recently gotten hooked on Black Ops.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Man when I started this thread like two years ago my tastes were totally different.

I like mostly action RPG's now. Mass Effect, Dragon Age, The Witcher, KOTOR, etc. FPS games are nice, Third Person Shooters are fun....hm...

I'm actually more hard-pressed to find an entire genre that I don't like, to be honest. Dancing games never appealed to me. Music games like Guitar Hero are fun in short bursts, but aren't my favorite. I guess the only genre I don't consistently like would be the flight simulators/vehicle simulation and all that. As much as I can appreciate what they're going for, they just don't appeal to me.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

My top three:

1) RPG 

2) Strategy 

3) 2-D and 3-D Platform

I dabble in most genres, though. Typically, the only games I don't like are sports games, and even then, I can be tempted to play a Mario sports title.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

RPG nowadays. Used to be old school graphic adventures like all the awesomeness LucasArts did.

I generally can't stand FPS's and I was never a big fan of RTS's either. I do remember being kinda into the original Age of Empires for a while.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

RPG (mostly JRPGs) and Action-adventure. When it comes to RPGs I prefer turn-based combat systems but I also play real-time.

I can't stand FPS, RTS and racing games.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

RPG's definitely, and I'm talking REAL rpg's from japan...

Final fantasy, shin megami tensei, stuff like that.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Skylaishot said:


> RPG's definitely, and I'm talking REAL rpg's from japan...


What, in your opinion, makes an RPG a real RPG? I'm not trying to be snarky, because I've been known to enjoy JRPG's as well (especially in the form of the Shin Megami Tensei series). As someone that grew up playing genuine pen-and-paper RPG's, I've often felt that JRPG's linearity and general reluctance to allow player-created content prevented them from feeling like a true RPG.

Aside from its linearity, Dragon Quest IX hit a sweet spot. Turn-based combat and a whole party of customizable characters--I hope more JRPGs follow suit after its immense success.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

First person shooters 
Third person shooters
Some RPG's are good too, Especially the ones like Bioshock & borderlands that mixed with shooting,upgrading, and action.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> What, in your opinion, makes an RPG a real RPG? I'm not trying to be snarky, because I've been known to enjoy JRPG's as well (especially in the form of the Shin Megami Tensei series). As someone that grew up playing genuine pen-and-paper RPG's, I've often felt that JRPG's linearity and general reluctance to allow player-created content prevented them from feeling like a true RPG.


An RPG is a "REAL" rpg when it's made in the home country of videogames, Japan. I've always found it weird that they're called JRPG's when these so called "J" RPG's were the FIRST type of rpg to be made... I'm talking the 80's here, to my knowledge the first western rpg was made in like early 2000's maybe 90's, who knows. I think instead of JRPG it should be WRPG... But that's just me, also in my opinion, the quality of these so called "JRPG's" are WAY higher than western rpg's. That's what makes a REAL RPG in my opinion. Im not trying to be snarky either...


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Shooters, Action/Adventure & Fighting


----------



## greppel (Jan 31, 2011)

(mmo)RPGs, Shooters, Platform and sport (football) games :blush


----------



## Zephton (Jun 15, 2011)

jRPGs, fighting games, platformers, adventure games... that kinda thing. I wouldn't include shooters because the only one i like is Team Fortress 2


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

RPG (or just really good one player games) and sport simulation games.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

RPG's both Western and Japanese, come out on top for me, but i like a bit of everything. (Except racing and sports games)


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't stand first person shooters. The controls feel so awkward for me. I know that it's entirely my fault though for being awful at them. :b

I like games that don't rely so heavily on guns all the time. Action, platformer and adventure games I guess.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Rixy said:


> I can't stand first person shooters. The controls feel so awkward for me.


I used to hate them as well. The first FPS I ever played was Doom for the SNES, and it left a bad taste in my mouth that lasted for ten years. Recently, I've discovered that it's not that I hate FPS's, I just hate _console_ FPS's. I still don't dig the ultra-competitive multiplayer component of FPS's, though.


----------



## massive headwound harry (Apr 30, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> An RPG is a "REAL" rpg when it's made in the home country of videogames, Japan. I've always found it weird that they're called JRPG's when these so called "J" RPG's were the FIRST type of rpg to be made... I'm talking the 80's here, to my knowledge the first western rpg was made in like early 2000's maybe 90's, who knows. I think instead of JRPG it should be WRPG... But that's just me, also in my opinion, the quality of these so called "JRPG's" are WAY higher than western rpg's. That's what makes a REAL RPG in my opinion. Im not trying to be snarky either...


Oh man, I don't know how to say this without sounding like a douche but computer RPGs started appearing in the west in the 70s. It didn't take long for the nerds to convert pen and paper AD&D rules into computer code.

My favourite genre is probably FPS. I just love shooting crates. What's in them? It could be anything! Health, ammo or, uh, health or ammo! But seriously, I do love them, despite the crates and other cliches.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

massive headwound harry said:


> Oh man, I don't know how to say this without sounding like a douche but computer RPGs started appearing in the west in the 70s. It didn't take long for the nerds to convert pen and paper AD&D rules into computer code.


Japanese developers deserve a lot of credit for making RPGs mainstream. They refined the convoluted mechanics of American computer RPGs into a form than everyone could understand and enjoy, which is a pretty impressive feat.

But, yeah. Overlooking more obscure games, Wizardry, Zork, and Ultima were established franchises years before Final Fantasy was cast into code.

*diplomacy hat off*


----------



## raidersfan (Jun 7, 2010)

I would say my favorite genre of games would be the Western RPG's such as Dragon Age or Mass Effect. And coming in second place for me would be any kind of sports game such as Madden or NCAA.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Micronian said:


> platformers, mostly. 2d or 3d.


+1


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

survival horror

then 
oldschool platforms


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to play shooters (Wolfenstein ET mainly), strategy war games, rpgs, adventure games (Grim Fandango).


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I love shooters and some Rpgs, but mostly shooters.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

alte said:


> *I used to play shooters (Wolfenstein ET mainly)*, strategy war games, rpgs, adventure games (Grim Fandango).


Wow, same here. I was hooked on that game for years. Maybe i knew you. xD


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

RPGs all the way.


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

The majority of the time I play MMO's. It's sort of my connection to other people since I can't seem to do it in real life. 

But, generally, I just find that interacting and cooperating with other people towards a goal is more fun than doing it by myself.

When I do play single player games, they are mostly simulation or strategy...like Sims or Civilization.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

My favorite games tend to come from the RPG, Action/Adventure, and Driving genres. I tend to like RPG's that have real time battle systems over turn-based ones. Turn-based is kinda boring to me except in Pokemon. I love running around and getting to hit stuff. 
I grew up watching my dad play FPS's. I don't like them myself cause I suck at them, but the Left 4 Dead series has become an exception since I started playing both games a month ago. Maybe I'll start playing other FPS games now. xD


----------

